# Medical, Doctor, hospital, diagnostic experiences in Mexico



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

A poster doubts medical care in Mexico matches or out performs USA medical care.

Anyone with experience here or in any other country might have something to compared with other than a hasty generalization that might have substance or might not?

It has been some time since this topic has come up. Alan


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Not that mexico was part of this study, only 11 countries were, it looks like many out perform the USA not least on access to health care. Mirror, Mirror on the Wall, 2014 Update: How the U.S. Health Care System Compares Internationally - The Commonwealth Fund


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

_shel said:


> Not that mexico was part of this study, only 11 countries were, it looks like many out perform the USA not least on access to health care. Mirror, Mirror on the Wall, 2014 Update: How the U.S. Health Care System Compares Internationally - The Commonwealth Fund


And it seems that most, if not all, have some program of socialized medicine.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Just judging from personal conversations I've had with expats and the opinions often expressed on forums, it's all about a deeply held "belief" that health care in the U.S. is superior. As those who have seen surveys such as the one cited above, the U.S. is number one in cost and down the list in performance. 

I read about the bitter fighting going on about putting a program in place such as those in other first world countries that would cover everyone, including those with pre-existing conditions, and see that as another sign of misguided belief that the present system is the best.
It's best if one has no pre-existing conditions, can afford the best insurance or is receiving it through an employer. That leaves many people hanging out to dry.

Naturally, the cost controls that would need to go with a program such as the AHC act (aka Obamacare) would not be palatable to Big Pharma or possibly the AMA and others who benefit from the old system.

In the end, it seems to be about "follow the money" whether the U.S. will ever achieve a high performance level as well as a high cost level.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

I have had very little direct experience with health care in either the US or Mexico. I have, however; had loved ones and dependents requiring health care in both countries. In my opinion, and it is just an opinion based on anecdotal evidence, heath care in Mexico is significantly better.

When my son in the USA tore his ACL and required surgery, he was sent home from the hospital the day after the operation. Then, two days later, he had to return because of an infection. To this day, some three years later, that knee is still not at 100%. I was, fortunately, at that time employed by a major employer and so had decent insurance. So my total out-of-pocket for all of this was *only *about $2000. Had I not had this kind of insurance, I would likely still be paying off hospital and doctor bills.

On the other hand, about two years ago my wife had surgery here in Colima. Granted, this was a different procedure but, they kept her in the hospital for three days, just to make sure everything was OK. She has recovered completely and the total bill for everything; hospital, doctors, etc, came to $40,000 pesos (around $3,000 US depending on the exchange rate). And that is without any insurance.

In the US, the health insurance through my employer cost over $300 per month to cover the family. And that is only because I worked for a large corporation. Had I been self employed or worked for a much smaller company, that same coverage (and I know this for a fact because I checked) would have cost well over $1,000 per month.

To be completely fair, there are certain healthcare things that are probably MUCH better in the US than here. Cancer treatment comes to mind. But for "mas o menos" routine healthcare procedures; I would rate Mexico as far superior to the US in terms of availability (including costs) and overall quality of care.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Mexican medicine:
I like the fact that I'm not sent to get half naked in a chilly room sitting on a piece of paper while waiting to see the doctor. I like that he remembers my name and isn't looking at his watch every minute or so. 
I like the general attitude of the doctors who don't place themselves on a pedestal, and behave like human beings instead.

For an example of Mexican medical care: My husband recently had a horrific home accident that involved copious bleeding. I managed to get him to the local clinic, where he was immediately taken to a examining table (clothes left on) and the young doctor got right down to the business of cleaning the wound and stitching up his arm, after asking the normal questions. That stitching took well over an hour. No insurance involved and the cost was about $150 U.S. equivalent. On the lighter side, I guess the sight of me standing and gaping at the procedure led her to think I needed some treatment, and the nurse offered to get me a stiff drink! I declined, since I was driving the patient home. They let me stay next to the table, since having one's hand held is often therapeutic. It's a whole different world. Viva Mexico.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

dwwhiteside said:


> To be completely fair, there are certain healthcare things that are probably MUCH better in the US than here. Cancer treatment comes to mind.


I had cancer staging surgery and chemotherapy here in Mexico. The facilities may not be as fancy as in the US, but as best I can determine, the care was fine.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

makaloco said:


> I had cancer staging surgery and chemotherapy here in Mexico. The facilities may not be as fancy as in the US, but as best I can determine, the care was fine.


I stand corrected.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

In that two-bit crappy, filthy hospital in Highland Chiapas, those doctors saved my life. This was the Christmas season and I asked if the surgeon assigned me was the best in town. Their response was; "The best in town? He´s the only one still in town. This is Christmas and all the other doctors are at the beach." This surgeon had to be called in from Tuxtla Gutierrez and came riding in on his Harley just in time to extract my defective gall bladder - rather abruptly I might add. The boy is still alive six years later. Tomorrow is another story.

My health insurance agent remarked that I must be insane to be living down there. He may have had a point there. One never knows. In that huge hospital in Birmingham in 1971 - famous internationally for operating on what was complicated cataract surgery in those days - they managed to kill my father with Legonaires Disease so, I say, don´t count on anything.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


lagoloo said:



Mexican medicine:
I like the fact that I'm not sent to get half naked in a chilly room sitting on a piece of paper while waiting to see the doctor. I like that he remembers my name and isn't looking at his watch every minute or so.... 
/I]
That sums it all up. I cannot improve upon that summary.

By the way, they make you sit on that piece of paper interminably in that cold room so you don´t soil the sheets that then require cleaning. Those arrogant *******s treated us like pigs.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

After lying in bed for three days, my landlord and my neighbor hauled me off the the hospital. This hospital would be classified as a Seguro Popular hospital. I was surrounded in the emergency ward by nurses, doctors, interns plying me with oxygen, and vi, and an x-ray. And questioned beyond belief. I then spent four days in a ward where no one could speak English. That permitted me to curse without disturbing anyone. The hospital doesn't supply drugs or vi, so my landlord had to go across the street for the supplies. Every day I was interviewed twice by a platoon of doctors, nurses, dietitians, etc. The bottom line was four days, emergency room, blood tests, x-rays, prostrate exam, green gelatin, Jamaica tea and excellent care all for 12,000 pesos. 

An overnight in a first-class, state of the art private hospital for a operating room exam for a possible stent insert including the doctors was around 60,000 pesos.


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Medical care physically or bedside manner? 'Cause if it's the latter, nothing sucks like a doctor who will spend no more than 7 minutes with you and adjust his attitude toward your problem according to insurance or no insurance. Doctors I've been to in Turkey and Viet Nam far exceeded my expectations on this topic.

Hound Dog - how does a doctor in MX afford a Harley??


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

travelinhobo said:


> Hound Dog - how does a doctor in MX afford a Harley??


My heart doctor drives a Volvo.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Unfortunately, there is a saying among some of the medical practitioners in the U.S. that the indication for surgery is a willing patient and an insurance policy.

Some of those doctors aspire to driving a Maserati.


----------



## Linda from Canada (Nov 19, 2014)

I am in Zihuatanejo and have researched the medical facilities here quite thoroughly. As well, my husband has had a couple of surgeries. We think the care here is outstanding.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

It´s amazing. The on-duty doctors at HMOs in the San Francisco Bay Area or (the equivalent in) Paris or Birmingham, are never to be seen twice and are mostly just out of medical training and on a time clock and don´t give a flying damn who you are - you´re just another piece of meat passing through the clinic . It took a while for us to adjust to doctors in Mexico, many of whom want to chat socially for some time before asking what your specific problem encompasses. There are plenty of incompetent doctors in all these places but, at least, down here, when they f*ck you up, you have a warm and fuzzy demise.


----------



## Linda from Canada (Nov 19, 2014)

In Mexican culture, it is rude to just launch into any business without the appropriate "chat" about family, etc. before getting to the serious stuff. So I guess you had well-mannered doctors. Nice for a change, isn't it?


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> It´s amazing. The on-duty doctors at HMOs in the San Francisco Bay Area or (the equivalent in) Paris or Birmingham, are never to be seen twice and are mostly just out of medical training and on a time clock and don´t give a flying damn who you are - you´re just another piece of meat passing through the clinic . It took a while for us to adjust to doctors in Mexico, many of whom want to chat socially for some time before asking what your specific problem encompasses. There are plenty of incompetent doctors in all these places but, at least, down here, when they f*ck you up, you have a warm and fuzzy demise.



Your experience with HMO's in the Bay area are completely different than mine have been in SE Michigan over the last 15+ years. Our HMO's are better described as "managed healthcare" where your primary care physician (PCP) is responsible for managing all aspects of your healthcare. I picked my own PCP and kept him for the next 13 years until he went to a "concierge practice". I could pick my own specialists with the advice and consent of my PCP who would make the initial referral. I could then see the specialist as I wanted with the only requirement being a report of the visit being sent to my PCP. All major hospitals accepted payment from the HMO so I could choose which one I wanted to go to, only being restricted by the admitting privileges of my doctors.

Overall, I have had a very positive experience belonging to HMO,s (Priority Health and HAP). The only issues were regarding various tests. The HMO's would always prefer a sequence of tests starting with the "tried and true" before going to the more modern tests which my doctors preferred. The advantages were much lower premiums, lower co-pays, no deductibles and one premium that covered all aspects of my healthcare needs.

I still maintain, though, that the healthcare I have received in Mexico has been excellent. I only wish that more choices were available for expats seeking "affordable" private health insurance. If an HMO plan was available here I would certainly consider it.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

michmex said:


> Your experience with HMO's in the Bay area are completely different than mine have been in SE Michigan over the last 15+ years. Our HMO's are better described as "managed healthcare" where your primary care physician (PCP) is responsible for managing all aspects of your healthcare. I picked my own PCP and kept him for the next 13 years until he went to a "concierge practice". I could pick my own specialists with the advice and consent of my PCP who would make the initial referral. I could then see the specialist as I wanted with the only requirement being a report of the visit being sent to my PCP. All major hospitals accepted payment from the HMO so I could choose which one I wanted to go to, only being restricted by the admitting privileges of my doctors.
> 
> Overall, I have had a very positive experience belonging to HMO,s (Priority Health and HAP). The only issues were regarding various tests. The HMO's would always prefer a sequence of tests starting with the "tried and true" before going to the more modern tests which my doctors preferred. The advantages were much lower premiums, lower co-pays, no deductibles and one premium that covered all aspects of my healthcare needs.
> 
> I still maintain, though, that the healthcare I have received in Mexico has been excellent. I only wish that more choices were available for expats seeking "affordable" private health insurance. If an HMO plan was available here I would certainly consider it.


My experience with our company¨s US HMO was different even though I signed up with a reputable clinic/hospital and they would fight to give their patients the best tests and care they could. I had chronic sinus infections for a decade or more. The specialist I saw recommended Clariton D. He did some allergy tests but could not get my HMO to sign off for a MRI of my head. Also I could not get my troubling and sometime painfull hemorrhoids removed as this was claissified as cosmetic surgery. They treated me with courses of antibiotics for my several times a year sinus infections.

In Mexico I got a very bad sinus infection. I went to a private specialist and he prescribed a MRI. I had 5 large polyps in my lower left sinus cavity and blockage in all sinuses and tubes from for over a decade of infections. Not diagnosed a year or so earlier my my HMO in the US. I then had the operation to remove the polyps and blockage here and haven´t had a sinus infection or a sinus headache since. I then went to a private specialist and had an operation to have 3 hemorrhoids and a polyp remove at a cost of $600.00 US and was treated just fine as I was when having the sinus operation. 

My company´s HMO failed me and made me unconfortable and sick at times and I missed work because of the incompetence and lack of a proper diagnosis of my chronic conditions and resolution of them and there was nothing I could do.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I really shouldn't have, but couldn't help laughing about the HMO classifying hemorrhoids as "cosmetic surgery". 

My husband's HMO was more understanding.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> It´s amazing. The on-duty doctors at HMOs in the San Francisco Bay Area or (the equivalent in) Paris or Birmingham, are never to be seen twice and are mostly just out of medical training and on a time clock and don´t give a flying damn who you are - you´re just another piece of meat passing through the clinic .


When was the last time you were a member of an HMO (or equivalent) in San Francisco, Paris or Birmingham ... and participated in the coverage programs and visited your physician or care facility?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I understand that the experiences of many of us differ and I respect the input from you guys. I msut assert, however, that it is one thing to be in a Guadalajara hospital in a comfortable, air conditioned private suite with a televsion set tuned to some cable or satellite channel, served by a private nurse and atended by a docitor with essential medications served up on demand, being offerred pretty damn good private meals made from fresh ingredients at least three times a day versus lying in dormitory ward in Northern California surrounded by countless moaning sick folks puking and pooing on themselves and being served bland cafetería fare barely digestible even by a grondhog.

I am reminded of one of those memorable Seinfeld episodes where Kramer was laid up in a hospital ward and some guy behind a curtain was moaning and groaning in pain and Kramer, in an attempt to be civil, called out, "Hi, my name is Kramer." and the guy behind the curtain responded, " Just shut the **** up, *******."


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

When I was a kid in South Alabama, I always had to go see crude and degenerativs but quite waelthy general physician Doctor Tommy and, here is what´s fun; Doctor Tommy was a lazy alcoholic reprobrate and incompetent doctor who hadn´t read a medical text in at least 30 years (this was the 1950s) but we had to use him as (and ths is important) he was a prominent cousin. Small town life has its own rules of order and it doesn´t matter what you think one way or the other.

Somehow, I survived that time but have not found succor as I moved about in various parts of the planet over the years.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> I understand that the experiences of many of us differ and I respect the input from you guys. I msut assert, however, that it is one thing to be in a Guadalajara hospital in a comfortable, air conditioned private suite with a televsion set tuned to some cable or satellite channel, served by a private nurse and atended by a docitor with essential medications served up on demand, being offerred pretty damn good private meals made from fresh ingredients at least three times a day versus lying in dormitory ward in Northern California surrounded by countless moaning sick folks puking and pooing on themselves and being served bland cafetería fare barely digestible even by a grondhog.
> 
> I am reminded of one of those memorable Seinfeld episodes where Kramer was laid up in a hospital ward and some guy behind a curtain was moaning and groaning in pain and Kramer, in an attempt to be civil, called out, "Hi, my name is Kramer." and the guy behind the curtain responded, " Just shut the **** up, *******."



You are right about the food. I actually gained weight during my stay at Hospital ABC. Mexico may have paved the way for the private suites. My "room" at the hospital was better than some luxury hotels I have stayed in. Things have vastly improved over the last few years in regards to USA hospitals as well. In SE Michigan, it is now commonplace for new hospitals and additions to go to the private suite concept.

The newest hospital in SE Michigan is Henry Ford Hosp. - West Bloomfield. Creative assistance was brought in from Ritz Carlton Hotels to improve the patient experience. 200 private rooms with no common walls to other patients for less noise. From 10:30 PM to 5:30 AM vital signs are monitored from the nurses station - no more being awaken to check blood pressure or temp. 24 hour room service for you and your visitors from the gourmet kitchen featuring fresh organic ingredients. In room massages are available 24/7 should you feel the need to relieve the tension and stress of your stay. Overall, perhaps, the most luxurious accommodations in the Detroit area. 

Not just for the wealthy, as part of the Henry Ford Medical Group, members of the HAP HMO have access to this hospital as well as other major hospitals in SE Michigan.

More on the Hospital

Private Rooms Oakland County, Michigan (MI) - Henry Ford West Bloomfield Hospital, West Bloomfield


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

so far my experience with hospitals here have been OK, I fell sick one time, went to emergency room, paid 100 or 150 peso to be seen by the doctor at the hospital, then had to go else where for a ultrasound (600 peso) and then back again with results, and come to find out i had gallbladder infection, a shot, and couple of prescriptions, i was back to normal in a week. it was less than 150 dollars for everything

only problem i had, they do not like giving out pain meds like they do in the usa, i wanted percocet or darvocet for my pain, they would not give it to me, ended up with a shot which was nothing more than high dose of ibuprofen 

I also take my daughter to the navel base hospital for shots, it is nice of the military here to help locals here with some basic heath care for free


----------



## red mcmurphy (Nov 18, 2014)

SirRon said:


> I also take my daughter to the navel base hospital for shots, it is nice of the military here to help locals here with some basic heath care for free


Naval hospitals have a good reputation in Mexico.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Interesting these comments about US health care. 

I understand that everyone can have different experiences, but fortunately, for me and my family, we have never had any of the "bad" experiences that have been reported here about US health care. Maybe it's where we have lived in Texas (places with less than 100,000 people always, and often 20,000 and under). Never were we unhappy with the courteous and professional care of our doctors, nurses, hospital staff, etc. Fortunately, now, that we have reached those "golden years", it still continues to be "requetebueno". Cost wise, certainly on a cash basis, Mexico wins. But with my Medicare and supplement, the US wins hands down, not even close.

Our experience, since 1999 in Mexico, has been varied. I have had elbow surgery by a "highly " recommended Guadalajara surgeon, and came out worse off than before the surgery. The private hospital stay in Guadalajara was good, but nothing I had not normally had before in Texas. I refused an "emergency" back surgery from another "highly" recommended Guadalajara surgeon, to return to the US and discover that the MRI showed "normal wear" and nothing requiring surgery. I have been to several "GPs" , with mixed results here in Mexico. After trusting early on in this new culture and my wife getting very sick from a doctor's prescription that he " accidentally " told her to take 3 times the recommended dose(and the drugist not knowing anything), we always check the prescriptions on the Internet before we buy and take. Hopefully, you do too. We have found that often, the doctors here(at least the ones we have seen) will prescribe medicine no longer used in the US and Europe; one was discontinued because of excessive deaths associated with its use, another because it was never shown in any study to be of any benefit, etc., etc. Some doctors have been right on (an older woman who works at a Dr. Simi, we found one night in a bind in Leon), but, for us, it has been a "crap shoot". If we have anything serious, we will try always to get back to Texas, if we have the time. Should we ever experience anything "bad" like people have listed here, in the US, we will certainly speak up, as our doctors and hospitals are constantly asking us to evaluate their care given to us, so that they can continue to improve.
I believe everyone should be happy with what works for them.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Much of what has been said about health care in the USA is fictional, offered as factual by persons who have no personal knowledge of what exists in the USA today. Fabricated "personal" experiences, IMO. Likewise, the romanticism which generally inferior Mexican healthcare is described ... is described in response to the feeling of dissatisfaction in Mexico but some expats feel compelled to convince themselves they have better in Mexico ... IMO. Sadly. There are good doctors and good hospitals in Mexico City, Monterrey and Guadalajara. Live in those cities/metropolitan areas if there are particular health concerns and you should be fine. Elsewhere in the country? It's a crap-shoot - depending upon individual health issues. As for the average Mexican? Most of the "best" is not within reach.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Longford said:


> Elsewhere in the country? It's a crap-shoot - depending upon individual health issues. As for the average Mexican? Most of the "best" is not within reach.


Actually, we have some more experiences with Mexican health care because of wife's mother, father, and b & s in Leon. Have seen them in hospitals and at doctors and IMSS. The father had a "great" experience twice at an IMSS "emergency" room, but outside those 2 times, I (in all honesty) would have to say their overall experience in health care in Mexico is very poor, by my US experience, and more costly, when they have ventured outside of IMSS. I try and offer help and suggestions, but they seem to not want help from extranjeros. "Their" way seems to be the "best" way.


----------



## red mcmurphy (Nov 18, 2014)

My wife had a breast reduction done in Guadalajara for medical reasons and the results were spectacular! According to the surgeon, doing a reduction with pleasing aesthetic results takes much more skill than augmentation.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

red mcmurphy said:


> My wife had a breast reduction done in Guadalajara for medical reasons and the results were spectacular! According to the surgeon, doing a reduction with pleasing aesthetic results takes much more skill than augmentation.


This is true, and according to a friend of mine who is a plastic surgeon, women who get the reduction (almost always for medical reasons, as being "over-endowed" can cause a lot of pain and neck/ shoulder fatigue, headaches, etc.) are nearly universally happy with the outcome, whereas women who get augmentation are a mixed group. 

Some are happy with the results, but those who thought that plastic surgery would "fix" their problems and their lives, or change who they are, are sorely disappointed.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

red mcmurphy said:


> According to the surgeon, doing a reduction with pleasing aesthetic results takes much more skill than augmentation.


Wonder why he felt the need to "toot" his own horn? I bet that made you feel a lot better, no?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know what posts were being referenced when one of the mods referred to examples of health care posters gave as being "fictional". I think that needs to be addressed on a case by case manner. I know that my own examples given were nothing but the truth. I skipped the real horror stories in my and my family's treatment. That gets boring and is pointless. I'll sum it up by saying that, in my experience, incompetence has been common.

Whether you are convinced that health care in the U.S. is better or you are content with the Mexican care, I'm convinced that the major cause of illness everywhere is lack of "self care". If you have the diet from hell and discover that your body isn't performing well, don't be surprised if the finest doctors and drugs anywhere can't fix the problem. Studies show that the average senior in the U.S. is on five prescription drugs regularly. Something's wrong with that picture.

IMO, we need to be far more pro-active in taking care of ourselves. As one poster wisely pointed out: never mind what the prescription is: best to always look it up and use our brains as nature intended. Remember the old bumper sticker: "Question authority"? That includes doctors and hospitals.


----------



## red mcmurphy (Nov 18, 2014)

coondawg said:


> Wonder why he felt the need to "toot" his own horn? I bet that made you feel a lot better, no?


Why do you assume he "tooted" anything? Would you say the same if a heart surgeon explained that stents are an easier operation than a bypass? Implants are a very straightforward procedure. Breast reduction is reconstructive surgery. Tissue is removed. Some reconstructive procedures are more difficult than others. 

Besides, my wife, first and foremost, was extremely happy with the results. That made her feel better and that was what counted.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

red mcmurphy said:


> Why do you assume he "tooted" anything? Would you say the same if a heart surgeon explained that stents are an easier operation than a bypass? Implants are a very straightforward procedure. Breast reduction is reconstructive surgery. Tissue is removed. Some reconstructive procedures are more difficult than others.
> 
> Besides, my wife, first and foremost, was extremely happy with the results. That made her feel better and that was what counted.


Just seems really obvious and common knowledge that "reconstructive" surgery would take a lot more skill/effort/time than a simpler "implant", but I bet nsome of those who do the "implants" can also do "reconstructive" well. When my doctor put in my stent, he never said "this will take less skill than doing a by-pass". Just never heard of any doctor telling a patient that "what I do takes a lot more skill than other doctors". Just seems really strange to "blow your own horn". Not common in my experience. Just say'in.


----------



## red mcmurphy (Nov 18, 2014)

coondawg said:


> Just seems really obvious and common knowledge that "reconstructive" surgery would take a lot more skill/effort/time than a simpler "implant", but I bet nsome of those who do the "implants" can also do "reconstructive" well. When my doctor put in my stent, he never said "this will take less skill than doing a by-pass". Just never heard of any doctor telling a patient that "what I do takes a lot more skill than other doctors". Just seems really strange to "blow your own horn". Not common in my experience. Just say'in.


You are making many assumptions. Nowhere did I mention the surgeon comparing his skill with others. Where did I say that the doctor compared his skill to another? I really don't understand how you could have made such assumptions. My analogy of the heart surgeon was made only to illustrate a point. 

I don't want to be rude, but judging by your incredibly assumptive resposnes, I will just ignore you and your posts from now on as a poster that has little credibility.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

red mcmurphy said:


> You are making many assumptions. Nowhere did I mention the surgeon comparing his skill with others. Where did I say that the doctor compared his skill to another? I really don't understand how you could have made such assumptions. My analogy of the heart surgeon was made only to illustrate a point.
> 
> I don't want to be rude, but judging by your incredibly assumptive resposnes, I will just ignore you and your posts from now on as a poster that has little credibility.


Geez, no need to get your panties in a wad. Re;lax and enjoy the good Mexico.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Always nice to note, when watching a teapot tempest, what the original sentence causing the uproar was: In this case

"According to the surgeon, doing a reduction with pleasing aesthetic results takes much more skill than augmentation."

He wasn't comparing himself to anyone. He was stating the facts about this particular procedure. Being a layperson, I'd say that would be pretty obvious if you think about it. Removing tissue and trying to make the breast look "natural" would be much more daunting than adding a prosthesis.

So what's the problem with credibility? Relax. We don't have to construe the worst about something written.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> Always nice to note, when watching a teapot tempest, what the original sentence causing the uproar was: In this case
> 
> "According to the surgeon, doing a reduction with pleasing aesthetic results takes much more skill than augmentation."
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

coondawg said:


> Wonder why he felt the need to "toot" his own horn? I bet that made you feel a lot better, no?


I certainly wouldn't interpret that as tooting his own horn. The surgeon likely does both augmentations and reductions, as most plastic surgeons do. It's simply technically much more challenging to do a breast reduction and ensure a nice aesthetic outcome than it is to do an implant. Tooting his own horn would be if he says he gets better results than other surgeons.

I think there are great doctors in Mexico, US and Canada, just as there are sure to be bad doctors and horror stories from all 3 countries. I have a sad story about a young family member in Mexico who died in childbirth, and I can pretty confidently say it was medical mismanagement. But that can happen in all countries - why do you think malpractice fees are so high in the US? 

And no matter how great the medical care may be in any given country, if a person can't afford it, well, then it isn't much use to them, is it?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

lagoloo said:


> ...
> Whether you are convinced that health care in the U.S. is better or you are content with the Mexican care, I'm convinced that the major cause of illness everywhere is lack of "self care". If you have the diet from hell and discover that your body isn't performing well, don't be surprised if the finest doctors and drugs anywhere can't fix the problem. ...
> 
> IMO, we need to be far more pro-active in taking care of ourselves. ...


If I could give this 10 likes I would!!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks. I feel very strongly about this. I've seen too many friends, relatives and acquaintances unnecessarily ill simply because they either don't take care of themselves reasonably (and I'm no health nut)and/or believe everything the drug companies and doctors tell them. I still remember the big TV campaign with the former champion ice skater touting a drug which later was taken off the market for being dangerous and wound up at the end of a massive class action suit. 
And then, there's smoking and food additives and all the stuff the public spends its money on that just makes them sick. 
I'm happy to see that there seems to be a rising awareness about the ingredients in mass marketed prepared food. Read the label, folks!
Problem here: if you CAN read the labels, which usually has the smallest of all possible print on a colored background. Pocket magnifier needed. Handy hint: Whether you can read it or not; if the ingredients are more than one line long, don't buy it. Later, look on the net for truth in packaging. Example: popular sausages; bad enough to gag a maggot.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

or better make everything from scratch.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> or better make everything from scratch.


Not all of us have your talent for cooking, citlali.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

It will be snowing like Buffalo in Ajijic when I start making things like sausage from scratch.

For some folks, cooking is a great way to express creativity.
For some, cooking ta' home is a good way to keep the budget under control.
For some, it happens sort of automatically, but is neither pleasure nor pain. I fit in that class of cooks. Mi esposo and I like my cooking, and we both cook......but I'll bet Brigitte does it better.

Each to his/her own. You don't have to scratch cook to find healthy foodstuffs. You just have to pay attention.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I am sure you are right about finding healthy food if you read labels. I just do not care to go out down here so cooking is an entertainement for me. As you often say everyone is different.
Just bought a meat grinder to make sausages ...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> I am sure you are right about finding healthy food if you read labels. I just do not care to go out down here so cooking is an entertainement for me. As you often say everyone is different.
> Just bought a meat grinder to make sausages ...


An early Christmas gift to yourself?


----------



## jquest (Aug 10, 2013)

I knew I had high blood pressure when we moved down here and that my prescription from the US was going to run out, as the medication that was prescribed is not available here.

I went to the local pharmacy that has a doctor on premise to see what they could do for me. I got in to see her in about 5 minutes, she was very nice and spoke reasonable english. She asked me what my current medication was and confirmed that it was not available here, took my BP and in about 10 minutes had checked me out and prescribed a locally available similar medication. All total it took about 10 minutes and cost 105 pesos for a 15 day supply AND the Dr. visit.

Went back today for a checkup to verify that the med is working and it was good - only charged 35 pesos today!

One more trip next week and we'll get this med confirmed I think. Great service and a great price to boot!


----------



## lomas108 (Nov 21, 2014)

I've received excellent care here in DF. 

I had surgery on my back a few years ago and had a disc removed and an artificial ligament installed (I was only 25 at the time of this surgery) but I was left with permanent nerve damage in my lower back as a result of the disc that collapsed. I went through a pretty bad period of about 6 months and during this time I received all the care I needed. I've also had a pretty bad kidney infection that meant I was hospitalised. Both times I went to Hospital Espanol (Ejercito Nacional, Polanco) which isn't the cheapest, but the care really was top notch. Better than anything I'd experienced in UK (I might add I'd never gone private in UK, so I don't want to bad mouth the NHS!!).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

The Hospital Español is probably the best one in the city, so it's no wonder you received excellent care there. Lucky you to be able to afford their fees!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

If you have further back problems (I hope not) a very elderly lady I know had a newer procedure which involved a medical "cement" being inserted where the disks were bad. She was up and about the next day and, a year later, still feels great. Had it done in Guadalajara, but I'm sure they have surgeons doing it in D.F. PM me if you want more information, since I filed what she sent me (in case I will need to do it myself).


----------

